# **Unitronic Midpipes for 2.5TFSI EVO (DAZA) - NOW AVAILABLE**



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic® is pleased to introduce it’s *Midpipes for the 2.5TFSI EA855 EVO (DAZA)* engines, found in the 8V.2 Audi RS 3® and 8S Audi TT RS®. The Unitronic Midpipes replace the factory units, eliminating the resonators on the factory midpipes, giving your RS3 or TTRS a more sporty growl. Unitronic’s Midpipes are a direct bolt on with both the factory downpipe, and will also be fully compatible with the upcoming Unitronic Downpipe.
*Only $249.99 USD / $324.99 CAD!*


























*FEATURES*
•	*T304 Stainless Steel Tubing:* 
Quality material that will outlast the life of your vehicle.

•	*T316 Stainless Steel Flanges:* 
Quality material that will outlast the life of your vehicle.

•	*Direct bolt-on fitment:* 
Gaskets and hardware included for easy installation.

*APPLICATIONS*
•	2017-2019 Audi RS 3 (DAZA)

•	2018-2019 Audi TT RS (DAZA)
**


**


**


----------

